# Individuals 12 annual Picnic



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*Man! This is the official West vs. Midwest 2 topic! Its is going down Sunday June 20st 2010 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! I will be doing a road trip from Roswell,NM to Tulsa,OK Saturday June 19th from the Roswell super show! Yes i will be driving so anyone and everyone that say they are real kings of the streets prove it by getting on the street with me! i will be giving away a Adex Dump the the person that does the most on this road trip that includes what you do at the shows! We are setting the standard for lowriding while supporting each other! So come out have a great time and do something that actors will never do, Make history! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please AGAIN if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know! Last year was a real good turn out the west came out and won 3 classes and the midwest won 1 Class The radical class! So this year will be even bigger and better Calling on all West Coast and Midwest factors to come out and rep for your side like you all did last year!!!! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side prove why they are the best!!!!!*


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:09 AM~17177486
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ccc


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 pride is ready


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Apr 15 2010, 05:08 PM~17205127
> * 405 pride is  ready
> *


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

bump flyer


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 08:57 AM~17177399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME,WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good to see a topic on one of the hottest picnics.....definitely have to go back......you tulsa boys know how to throw a party........see you guys in june.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 17 2010, 10:51 AM~17221116
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME,WILL BE THERE  THIS YEAR TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me to


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOODTIMES KANSAS will be there as usuall!! An event not to miss out on


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD TO US WE WILL BE THERE TOO....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiempos Locos C.C. will be coming from the Big East Texas!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS will be there TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

So what makes a single pump street hopper? and a double pump street?
and single pump radical? and double pump radical?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea we have good times :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

past picnic


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

bump dis


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 19 2010, 07:33 AM~17234952
> *So what makes a single pump street hopper? and a double pump street?
> and single pump radical? and double pump radical?
> *


So whats up with the rules for the hop?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 20 2010, 06:32 AM~17245726
> *So whats up with the rules for the hop?
> *


 gimme a sec, i will research'm dis week


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THE 62 FROM LOUISVILLE KY WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR HOPEFULLY :biggrin:
LAST YEAR WAS A BLAST :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*MAJESTICS FROM ALL OVER WILL NO DOUBT BE AT THE HOTTEST PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!!!*


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 04:22 PM~17250685
> *MAJESTICS FROM ALL OVER WILL NO DOUBT BE AT THE HOTTEST PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

save me a big spot 












32" flat screen

lap top, with wifi

wii fit game console

dvd


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Apr 21 2010, 10:24 AM~17258639
> *save me a big spot
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: NICE CADDY BRO I LIKE THE 90D FRONT END


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ITS GONE BE ON AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 11:22 PM~17250685
> *MAJESTICS FROM ALL OVER WILL NO DOUBT BE AT THE HOTTEST PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!!!
> *


No doubt we will be deeper then we've ever come to this picnic.it will be a sea of blue and gold. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I WAS WONDERIN IF THE LINC WAS COMIN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17281979
> *I WAS WONDERIN IF THE LINC WAS COMIN TOO :biggrin:
> *


the king has to be there.To defend his crown. :biggrin: 


DREAMTEAM


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Will be present reppin One1Luv, bringing out the new toy, Big Rick SHHHHHH


----------



## Charlie Mcarty (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 23 2010, 03:13 PM~17282264
> *the king has to be there.To defend his crown. :biggrin:
> DREAMTEAM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT for non weighted hoppers


----------



## Charlie Mcarty (Jan 15, 2010)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBL...08152Medium.jpg[/img]


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...460775&hl=tulsa
Shit was off da hook last year :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

III


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this fool has a 40 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 24 2010, 05:57 AM~17287563
> *TTT for non weighted hoppers
> *


x2 NO FLOATERS :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 12:53 PM~17289404
> *this fool has a 40 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


slow down big fella


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

B U M P


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Apr 24 2010, 12:57 PM~17287563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No floating here we killing the bumper. :biggrin: 

 :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17310613
> *TTT for chippers
> People will travel from all over to watch your regal do 15 inches.:roflmao:
> No floating here cause it goes straight back to that heavy ass bumper, we killing the bumper cause we got 10,000 lbs in the trunk. :biggrin:
> ...



i think everyone knew you would have a response.....i was just putting it out there.....i guess we know who the guilty people are......LMAO!!!!! calm down im just giving it a TTT.........


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

tru rydaz will be in the pit puttin it down for team black magic ,el taco will be on the bumper again hopefully my son wont get stage fright again this year lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

would like to go but I will be on the way to Hawaii. Our wedding is on the 19th 

bump


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17310613
> *TTT for chippers
> People will travel from all over to watch your regal do 15 inches.:roflmao:
> No floating here we killing the bumper. :biggrin:
> ...


HE DID GREAT AT OUR LOCAL HOP, HE WAS ALMOST ON BUMPER.

NO FLOATING WITH THAT LINCOLN, JUST BUMPERSMASHING


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE FOR A PICNIC NOT TO MISS!!!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WILLLL BE DURRR


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17326422
> *tru rydaz will be in the pit puttin it down for team black magic ,el taco will be on the bumper again hopefully my son wont get stage fright again this year lol
> *


Yo Stevie I will introduce myself this year, seen you last year at the hotel but didnt know who you were til afterwards. 'The skinny dude with the blue g body' hahaha!


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

NO STEREOS OF ANYTYPE?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE HOPE TO SEE YOU ON THE 16TH


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 21 2010, 05:26 PM~17262177
> *:cheesy: NICE CADDY BRO I LIKE THE 90D FRONT END
> *


thanks for the props, its a true 91, its in the paint booth now


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 25 2010, 11:00 AM~17294782
> *slow down big fella
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 2 2010, 02:55 AM~17363913
> *thanks for the props, its a true 91, its in the paint booth now
> *


YOU REALLY DONT SEE MANY, NICE WHAT COLOR YOU GOT FOR IT??


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hotel info?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17379499
> *hotel info?
> *


Dis my last week of skool, i still got 5 papers to write, i will get all info up nxt week sorry for delay


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 29 2010, 03:38 PM~17343695
> *Yo Stevie I will introduce myself this year, seen you last year at the hotel but didnt know who you were til afterwards. 'The skinny dude with the blue g body' hahaha!
> *


haha yep that was me


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 4 2010, 05:38 AM~17384451
> *Dis my last week of skool, i still got 5 papers to write, i will get all info up nxt week sorry for delay
> *


SHOULD B THE SAME ONE ILL PM


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 3 2010, 12:34 PM~17373948
> *YOU REALLY DONT SEE MANY, NICE WHAT COLOR YOU GOT FOR IT??
> *


its black base/ blue pearl just bare dusted over the base,
looking for a pattern to layout on that long body
if you got an idea post them for a brother.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

!!!!!TTTTTTTTAAAAAAADDDDDDOW !!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 4 2010, 09:16 AM~17386122
> *its black base/ blue pearl  just bare dusted over the base,
> looking for a pattern to layout on that long body
> if you got an idea post them for a brother.
> ...


I CAN COME UP WITH SOME PATTERNS FOR THE ROOF, YOU WANT SOME FOR THE SIDES TOO??


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17388831
> *I CAN COME UP WITH SOME PATTERNS FOR THE ROOF, YOU WANT SOME FOR THE SIDES TOO??
> *


keeping the vinyl top,
but the sides are wide open

email: [email protected]

cell: 918-638-2403 pic phone


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2010, 06:16 AM~17384848
> *haha yep that was me
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 4 2010, 04:38 AM~17384451
> *Dis my last week of skool, i still got 5 papers to write, i will get all info up nxt week sorry for delay
> *


my last week of class too homie! i feel your pain


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

*COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR HOMIES.. WE MISSED LAST YEARS AND THE YEAR BEFORE THAT WE WAS THERE AND IT WAS A BOMB ASS PICNIC HOMIES IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN THIS IS THE PARK TO BE AT ON JUNE 20TH 2010... MUCH LOVE BIG I*


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 27 2010, 10:22 PM~17320784
> *i think everyone knew you would have a response.....i was just putting it out there.....i guess we know who the guilty people are......LMAO!!!!! calm down im just giving it a TTT.........
> *


Oh yeah sucka,you couldn't help yourself but to respond to me posting the pics of us winning last year.  
You ever get an adex? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
russ's regal Carl Casper 2010
CHIPPER
it's cool homie i know you just hate because you are just now doing 40's when almost everyone else out here was doing that in the late 90's.We would of clowned you over 10 years ago,ask any of your tulsa I members we was doing high 40's at the first tulsa picnic fool. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

gonna be a blast again!!! had lots of fun at the park and at the chill spot.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

bloc,
order up some more sunshine,

hope the weather is as nice as last year,


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 12 2010, 08:29 AM~17463917
> *
> *


whats up southside01, gone drag my limo to Gary this summer
whats the schedule in chitown


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2010, 12:20 AM~17449479
> *Oh yeah sucka,you couldn't help yourself but to respond to me posting the pics of us winning last year.
> You ever get an adex? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> russ's regal Carl Casper 2010
> ...


51 is the new 40 ?  ...... On a street car? what's that lac you built hitten , the real pretty one .... Wow


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2010, 12:20 AM~17449479
> *Oh yeah sucka,you couldn't help yourself but to respond to me posting the pics of us winning last year.
> You ever get an adex? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> russ's regal Carl Casper 2010
> ...


Do you need a hug? :biggrin: 

To answer your question i did get an adex. Thanks for your inquiry. :biggrin: 

you know you liked the video come on now.....it was a nice looking street car hopping..... its not a hopper..... :0 

i dont hate im just bustin balls about weight thats all.......you could hop 10 inches or 100 inches.....i would watch it either way....  

Can you even drive that lincoln up the hill at chandler park? I believe you also have your information jacked up because i think that either bruce or rob is the highest in the midwest? correct me if i am wrong....... :0 

maybe when we all get to tulsa we can all get together and have some drinks maybe talk a little shit.......... :nicoderm: nomsayin?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 04:59 PM~17467336
> *Do you need a hug?  :biggrin:
> 
> To answer your question i did get an adex. Thanks for your inquiry.  :biggrin:
> ...



i guess you can say im hating on the weight.........okay you got me......lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 12 2010, 12:36 AM~17462418
> *bloc,
> order up some more sunshine,
> 
> ...


Man its always like 120 degrees out there.....we don't need no sun!!!! :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 12 2010, 05:42 PM~17467729
> *Man its always like 120 degrees out there.....we don't need no sun!!!!  :burn:  :biggrin:
> *



i havent ever in my life been around weather like that......it didnt matter what you did.....hat, umbrella, shade tree, water.....it was [email protected]#KING HOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! i think it was 114 last year......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its so hot it might make your low overheat


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

lol up that hill it got sooooooo hot , but still an awesome picnic/show!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17469386
> *lol up that hill it got sooooooo hot , but still an awesome picnic/show!
> *


shit my car started getting warm i opened the hood and it was like opening an oven, insdie an oven.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17467287
> *51 is the new 40 ?  ...... On a street car?  what's that lac you built hitten , the real pretty one ....  Wow
> *


Don't know what it did homie looked like 40's. :biggrin: and it's not done but it will be in the 90's. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 08:59 PM~17467336
> *Do you need a hug?  :biggrin:
> 
> To answer your question i did get an adex. Thanks for your inquiry.  :biggrin:
> ...


No
I'm glad you got one i'm sorry the ride we built beat yours in that contest.
I know you would you like watching all the videos with us on them
We are the highest car in the midwest.  
I'm always down to drink and shit talk.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 5 2010, 07:10 PM~17403656
> *bump
> *


i think i will be there this year i need to see some lolo's


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Highest weighted car ..... Joes got the Midwest on lock IMO ... Not sayin anythings wrong with weight as long as it's a fair hop .. Just my 2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2010, 03:42 AM~17472031
> *Highest weighted car ..... Joes got the Midwest on lock IMO ... Not sayin anythings wrong with weight as long as it's a fair hop .. Just my 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shows what you know about hopping.any car over 60 probably has some sort of weight but it don't fucking matter bro everyone else that used to be out hopping quit,and most of them quit because of us thats a fact. :0 and none of them went to the westcoast and clocked some wins.  here take 23 more cents and call someone that cares. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 11:46 PM~17472094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shows what you know about hopping.any car over 60 probably has some sort of weight but it don't fucking matter bro everyone else that used to be out hopping quit,and most of them quit because of us thats a fact. :0 and none of them went to the westcoast and clocked some wins.  here take 23 more cents and call someone that cares. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your fuckin dicks loose come on with that bullshit I no a few 60 inch cars with no weight , and looks like you wasted your time out west ... But it's all good and if they did quit it's from your boy Todd ..... I think happy might b comin to our picnic why don't u come show em how it's done , I'll see ya in Tulsa bro I'll bring a step stool so I don't hurt my neck


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2010, 04:02 AM~17472361
> *your fuckin dicks loose come on with that bullshit I no a few 60 inch cars with no weight , and looks like you wasted your time out west ... But it's all good and if they did quit it's from your boy Todd ..... I think happy might b comin to our picnic why don't u come show em how it's done , I'll see ya in Tulsa bro I'll bring a step stool so I don't hurt my neck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I know cars that everyone thinks don't have weight,that really do have it,only suckas fall for that shit.And no didn't waste our time,we had a blast and hung with the best who else can say that?And why would anyone out here quit because of todd?They had excuses for him too remember. :uh: Now that people can't compete it's all about street hoppers doing 40. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2010, 11:39 PM~17471978
> *No
> I'm glad you got one i'm sorry the ride we built beat yours in that contest.
> I know you would you like watching all the videos with us on them
> ...





why you gotta beat your own drum all the damn time.....people would probably have a different opinion of you if you didnt ....i sent DirtySanchez a pm and gave him props the entire time, even in the end. im not worried about it at all though....that setup was nice and i never made negative comments about it......its all good in the hood though......

I admit i liked watching the cars the first time i saw them......it was the first time i saw a floating car. 

its all about the inches though isnt it? car or truck? who gives a fuck? inches is inches.....if your getting beat by a truck doing 100 or more than you just need to go higher right? you all always talk about dont hate the weight get ya some right? how is that different from a truck? if your inches arent cuttin the mustard with either of those lincolns apparently you need a truck to be the highest in the midwest.

think about it.....you could take what you know about weight.....throw it in a truck.....then bamo.....highest in the midwest!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! then when someone talks shit to you....you dont have to point out....."ahh man i meant we had the highest <span style=\'color:red\'>CAR in the midwest"......you could be the undisputed heavyweight champion of the midwest!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

who knows know, and who dont will never know. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this topic gooddddd :cheesy: :drama:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 02:54 PM~17467847
> *i havent ever in my life been around weather like that......it didnt matter what you did.....hat, umbrella, shade tree, water.....it was [email protected]#KING HOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! i think it was 114 last year......
> *


wit like 100 percent humidity :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 13 2010, 08:23 PM~17479048
> *       who knows know, and who dont will never know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Please joe come on homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 13 2010, 07:44 PM~17478702
> *why you gotta beat your own drum all the damn time.....people would probably have a different opinion of you if you didnt ....i sent DirtySanchez a pm and gave him props the entire time, even in the end. im not worried about it at all though....that setup was nice and i never made negative comments about it......its all good in the hood though......
> 
> I admit i liked watching the cars the first time i saw them......it was the first time i saw a floating car.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny how when i say stuff about us it's bad but when others do it it's cool?and you say car or truck whats the difference well more wieght then another whats the difference.so you really think cars doing 80 don't have wieght?please tell me your not that dumb.
I can admit i liked doing 40 the first time but after a day i wanted to be out there competing with the best.my show car doing 30's was cool not my hopper.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i wish i had a car period fuck 40 or 80 give me 10" and some a/c and im good :biggrin: 



i need to get me a car done or by somebodys shit so i can ride this summer


buy the way i got a 08 black & Orange busa for sale hit me up if anybody want it will deliver to tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 06:17 PM~17482201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Funny how when i say stuff about us it's bad but when others do it it's cool?and you say car or truck whats the difference well more wieght then another whats the difference.so you really think cars doing 80 don't have wieght?please tell me your not that dumb.
> I can admit i liked doing 40 the first time but after a day i wanted to be out there competing with the best.my show car doing 30's was cool not my hopper.
> *


does all this weight talk alllways start around this time ,it seems like that, seeing alot of different people on here saying things about weight , shit i gots alittle :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17482152
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Please joe come on homie.
> *


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 14 2010, 03:12 AM~17483325
> *does all this weight talk alllways start around this time ,it seems like that, seeing alot of  different people on here saying things about weight , shit i gots alittle  :thumbsup:
> *


Only from these midwest folks that can't keep up so they quit or now want street cars doing 40. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


This is extra weight.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17492387
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who knows know, and who dont will never know. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 04:11 PM~17492723
> *Only from these midwest folks that can't keep up so they quit or now want street cars doing 40. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is extra weight.
> 
> ...


damnnnn :0 ill take three of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17492742
> *who knows know, and who dont will never know.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PLEASE FABIAN COME ON HOMIE.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17492723
> *Only from these midwest folks that can't keep up so they quit or now want street cars doing 40. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is extra weight.
> 
> ...



im loving this kind of weight lol


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

JUNE 5TH & 6TH 2010 At Wisconsin International RaceWay in Kaukauna, Wisconsin

Join us again for the 10th year ..... No need for permits or worrying about cancelled
shows .... tenth year never cancelled yet

Go toWWW.DROPFEST.COM for more info

Hop has 4 classes
SINGLE
DOUBLE
TRUCK
DANCE

Payouts for all classes are $700 1st $300 2nd $100 3rd 
Hop what ya brought forget the bs and the rule books and payouts are guranteed

Also rolling hop and highest 3 wheel contest

Check out all the other competitions, attractions and payouts at DropFest.com 
Come join us for a fun filled weekend with live national entertainment, competitions, drag racing, bikinni contest ... also $3 beers and excellent food onsite all weekend....  SEE YOU THERE


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17471781
> *shit my car started getting warm i opened the hood and it was like opening an oven, insdie an oven.
> *


shoud be here for the July and august,
only the strong will ride, 

dont need good weather to ride,
Snow , Ice, Rain, august Heat, im on the road dipping
but it was too hot by the hop
next year build a 100 X 200 ft awning


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

405 pride  baby


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

up to $2000 give away on da hop


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Rollin will be in charge of da hop again.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

had a good time in the city yeaterday,
doing upgrades for the big I picnic, 
got a canopy and a cooler and the big screen


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

someone needs this to haul them lowriders around  $5000 obo


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Give me a day for hotel discounts


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 17 2010, 10:42 AM~17515243
> *up to $2000 give away on da hop
> *


oh i need some of that


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@May 10 2010, 09:53 AM~17442705
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR HOMIES.. WE MISSED LAST YEARS AND THE YEAR BEFORE THAT WE WAS THERE AND IT WAS A BOMB ASS PICNIC HOMIES IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN THIS IS THE PARK TO BE AT ON JUNE 20TH 2010... MUCH LOVE BIG I
> *


Thanks mayne, yea i remember chad and a couple guys came down bout 2 years ago we were gad yall came


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 17 2010, 10:48 AM~17515288
> *had a good time in the city yeaterday,
> doing upgrades for the big I picnic,
> got a canopy and a cooler and the big screen
> *


Wayne dat limo lookn good mayne


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*Man! This is the official West vs. Midwest 2 topic! Its is going down Sunday June 20st 2010 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! I will be doing a road trip from Roswell,NM to Tulsa,OK Saturday June 19th from the Roswell super show! Yes i will be driving so anyone and everyone that say they are real kings of the streets prove it by getting on the street with me! i will be giving away a Adex Dump the the person that does the most on this road trip that includes what you do at the shows! We are setting the standard for lowriding while supporting each other! So come out have a great time and do something that actors will never do, Make history! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please AGAIN if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know! Last year was a real good turn out the west came out and won 3 classes and the midwest won 1 Class The radical class! So this year will be even bigger and better Calling on all West Coast and Midwest factors to come out and rep for your side like you all did last year!!!! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side prove why they are the best!!!!!*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 01:11 PM~17516766
> *someone needs this to haul them lowriders around   $5000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


i would love it if i had a truck to pull it tho lol maybe next year il get me 1 just dont tell the wife


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

gonna b hot but fun


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Its good to see the hype is getting built back up!!! best picnic in the midwest hands down


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 17 2010, 09:30 PM~17521668
> *Wayne dat limo lookn good mayne
> *


trying ta get out there
dippn for fathers day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17492723
> *Only from these midwest folks that can't keep up so they quit or now want street cars doing 40. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is extra weight.
> 
> ...


i'd like to smash that bumperrrrrr..........single pump niggaaaaaaaa


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt 405 pride


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

schouldnt we have more shit talking by now? its getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 28 2010, 03:53 PM~17634827
> * schouldnt we have more shit talking by now? its getting closer :biggrin:
> *


i cant im a preacher, but im still looking to lay that limo at somebodys front door, 
and dragg that bumper past them RO's 
its hard to stay neutral


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS cc STL WILL BE IN THAT HOUSE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

_*The Hotel Is Hampton Inn Tulsa, 3209 s. 79th e. ave Tulsa 74145
Book Now $55 while rooms last, includes breakfast
Must ask for Colbert Family Reuion to get the discount.*_


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey blocc i think we told them that last year when we showed up......we didnt get that rate last year......we will try to call today and see whats up.....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17674728
> *hey blocc i think we told them that last year when we showed up......we didnt get that rate last year......we will try to call today and see whats up.....
> *


u try the other one i pm'd u


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 17 2010, 10:42 AM~17515243
> *up to $2000 give away on da hop
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

I got the rate locc'd and dis will sell out, please book early, i do have other hotels at a higher rate.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Just reserved our room!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 1 2010, 06:53 PM~17668044
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 2 2010, 03:19 PM~17675467
> *Just reserved our room!
> *


as did i......thanks blocc.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 2 2010, 01:50 PM~17674765
> *u try the other one i pm'd u
> *


i wanted to stay at this one. i really like the location of it and the pool......but thanks anyway.......


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17676411
> *i wanted to stay at this one. i really like the location of it and the pool......but thanks anyway.......
> *


 :0


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMN I HATE IM MISSING OUT THIS YEAR! I CALL THIS EVENT THE ***** LOWRIDER CONVENTION, :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 03:00 PM~17676411
> *i wanted to stay at this one. i really like the location of it and the pool......but thanks anyway.......
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

this fat guy is not used to tulsa weather.....that is where my big ass was marinating when i was not eating or at the picnic....lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 05:00 PM~17676411
> *i wanted to stay at this one. i really like the location of it and the pool......but thanks anyway.......
> *



just redid my reservations :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 03:16 PM~17676547
> *this fat guy is not used to tulsa weather.....that is where my big ass was marinating when i was not eating or at the picnic....lol
> *


*Well hopefully Blocc has a master plan!!!!!!! You going to take us somewhere special????*


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 2 2010, 05:17 PM~17676560
> *just redid my reservations  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 2 2010, 02:21 PM~17676596
> *Well hopefully Blocc has a master plan!!!!!!! You going to take us somewhere special????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 19 2010, 06:33 AM~17234952
> *So what makes a single pump street hopper? and a double pump street?
> and single pump radical? and double pump radical?
> *


lock up ,bottom of rear bumper to the ground 40 and under i belive is street


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 2 2010, 04:24 PM~17677133
> *:biggrin:
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 3 2010, 01:48 PM~17686718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yoos a fool mayne :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

is there a single street claas and what are the rules?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

right around the corner homies cant wait


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17689827
> *is there a single street claas and what are the rules?
> *


the past two shows there was single double street and single double radical i hope its the same this yr ,cause just did a show in okc that they put all singles together as class and all the doubles as a class :loco:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

FIRST CLASS WILL BE ON SITE FOR THE PICNIC!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

blocc
i got to do a sermon that sunday morning,
how early can i drop off the limo and come back

918-638-2403


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Jun 4 2010, 08:13 AM~17694295
> *blocc
> i got to do a sermon that sunday morning,
> how early can i drop off the limo and come back
> ...


i will be at da park at 8 am


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17689827
> *is there a single street claas and what are the rules?
> *


this is what Rollin sent me 

*no we will just have winner take all single street, single rad, and double street double rad *

but probably need to check with him again


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 3 2010, 08:34 AM~17684131
> *lock up ,bottom of rear bumper to the ground  40 and under i belive is street
> *


*I will put up the rules and payouts Monday!*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 4 2010, 10:01 AM~17694710
> *i will be at da park at 8 am
> *


i will be there 
hope they dont mind me laying my car on the grass all day


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS RESERVED THE HOTELS ROOMS :biggrin: WE ARE READY


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 4 2010, 10:04 AM~17694730
> *this is what Rollin sent me
> 
> no we will just have winner take all single street, single rad, and double street double rad
> ...


hey what hotel u stayin at, i wanna see if they still have any rooms i need one


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

_*The Hotel Is Hampton Inn Tulsa, 3209 s. 79th e. ave Tulsa 74145
Book Now $55 while rooms last, includes breakfast
Must ask for Colbert Family Reuion to get the discount.*_


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 4 2010, 12:43 AM~17691197
> *right around the corner homies cant wait
> *



:h5:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 4 2010, 09:16 AM~17386122
> *its black base/ blue pearl  just bare dusted over the base,
> looking for a pattern to layout on that long body
> if you got an idea post them for a brother.
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 07:57 AM~17177399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY..........................ICEBLOCC...................WE ARE THERE............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Jun 1 2010, 12:07 PM~17664810
> *i cant im a preacher, but im still looking to lay that limo at somebodys front door,
> and dragg that bumper past them RO's
> its hard to stay neutral
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

WICHITA STREETKINGZ WILL BE THERE....


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17719738
> *:buttkick:
> *


he is alive, thought you were gone


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17719738
> *:buttkick:
> *


call for reinforcements


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 5 2010, 10:43 PM~17706108
> *hey what hotel u stayin at, i wanna see if they still have any rooms i need one
> *


ask los they have a room


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wheres the rules and stuff rollin? :biggrin: slacker


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 05:22 PM~17250685
> *MAJESTICS FROM ALL OVER WILL NO DOUBT BE AT THE HOTTEST PICNIC OF THE SUMMER!!!
> *


lol, this *****, u better bring a gang a water :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 4 2010, 01:10 PM~17387330
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

12


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

11


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 09:33 PM~17731621
> *lol, this *****, u better bring a gang a water :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

9 mo days and a wake up


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

O sorry homie I haven't been on but yea same hotel put it under colbert family reunion


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

All u out of towners be safe coming in and were gonna be kickn it hard when u guys get to thug town


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Jun 11 2010, 12:37 PM~17760122
> *All u out of towners be safe coming in and were gonna be kickn it hard when u guys get to thug town
> *


THATS WHAT BLOCC SAYS ALL THE TIME AND I DONT SEE HIM TELL IM LEAVING


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 07:33 PM~17731621
> *lol, this *****, u better bring a gang a water :biggrin:
> *


I'm bring some mexican water :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

O u will see me homie lol I'm bring u some mexican water lmao and block will be dur toooolol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Mississippi will be there Friday.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Jun 11 2010, 05:56 PM~17763159
> *O u will see me homie lol I'm bring u some mexican water lmao and block will be dur toooolol
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Apr 28 2010, 08:48 AM~17329088
> *would like to go but I will be on the way to Hawaii. Our wedding is on the 19th
> 
> bump
> *


Hawaii? foo you can have yo wedding here :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17706394
> *The Hotel Is Hampton Inn Tulsa, 3209 s. 79th e. ave Tulsa 74145
> Book Now $55 while rooms last, includes breakfast
> Must ask for Colbert Family Reuion to get the discount.
> *


  8


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17764079
> *Mississippi will be there Friday.
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 13 2010, 12:01 AM~17770989
> *
> *



Louisville be there sat mornin early ! I ain't missin no food this time !


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 13 2010, 02:03 AM~17772478
> *Louisville be there sat mornin early ! I ain't missin no food this time !
> *


lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 13 2010, 04:03 AM~17772478
> *Louisville be there sat mornin early ! I ain't missin no food this time !
> *


im sayin......lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

no rules and classes yet huh??? :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic from my last trip to Tulsa..





My trans just went out in my truck.. Not looking good for picnic, every yr shit happens.. Gonna see if I can get it back my Sat...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2010, 01:09 PM~17774790
> *no rules and classes yet huh??? :wow:
> *


 Rules are just come get yo money, :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

7


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2010, 08:09 PM~17774790
> *no rules and classes yet huh??? :wow:
> *


Heard there might be a 63 rag doing alittle something something. :0


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

I got you homies covered too! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

6 dayz


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17778101
> *Heard there might be a 63 rag doing alittle something something. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 14 2010, 07:58 AM~17780558
> *6 dayz
> *


looks like the rain is going to be finished good weather for picnic


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 13 2010, 04:36 AM~17772587
> *lol
> *


i gotta keep my figure lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

do we need a canoe :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 14 2010, 02:39 PM~17782766
> *do we need a canoe :wow:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 14 2010, 02:55 PM~17780884
> *:0
> *


Nah just kidding.trying to hipe it up.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2010, 03:57 PM~17784940
> *Nah just kidding.trying to hipe it up.
> *


WORD :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

tick tock......


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17792608
> *tick tock......
> *


x2


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

MAN, I DONT DO LAYITLOW TOO MUCH ANYMORE, BUT I ALWAYS GET ON BEFORE TULSA. BLOCC, ONE LUV, PM ME. IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE ON SATURDAY NIGHT, BUT PROBABLY WONT. YALL CRUISIN SATURDAY?

THE CLEAR IS BEING SPRAYED RIGHT NOW. AND I SHOULD HAVE THE AFTER OF THIS TOGETHER TO BRING......


----------



## Charlie Mcarty (Jan 15, 2010)

Its gone be clear in da 90's sat and sun


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 03:53 PM~17289404
> *this fool has a 40 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


old english 800 cuz thats my brand, take it in a bottle 40 oz or can... try crazy horse or st ides bruh LMBAO! THATS WHATS UP!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

5 dayz till Tulsa


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 07:57 AM~17177399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 15 2010, 01:04 PM~17793169
> *MAN, I DONT DO LAYITLOW TOO MUCH ANYMORE, BUT I ALWAYS GET ON BEFORE TULSA. BLOCC, ONE LUV, PM ME. IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE ON SATURDAY NIGHT, BUT PROBABLY WONT. YALL CRUISIN SATURDAY?
> 
> THE CLEAR IS BEING SPRAYED RIGHT NOW. AND I SHOULD HAVE THE AFTER OF THIS TOGETHER TO BRING......
> ...


THIS GUY..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

tick tock....cant wait...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

blocc u have a pm


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charlie Mcarty_@Jun 16 2010, 01:45 AM~17797339
> *Its gone be clear in da 90's sat and sun
> *


No i heard theres a warm front coming in from the north of tulsa and it's gonna be in the 100+ :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charlie Mcarty_@Jun 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17797339
> *Its gone be clear in da 90's sat and sun
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*See you all this weekend! have a safe trip!*


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17706394
> *The Hotel Is Hampton Inn Tulsa, 3209 s. 79th e. ave Tulsa 74145
> Book Now $55 while rooms last, includes breakfast
> Must ask for Colbert Family Reuion to get the discount.
> *


cheap nice rooms wit waffles :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 17 2010, 03:12 PM~17816000
> *cheap nice rooms wit waffles :cheesy:
> *



dont forget the pool......last year we needed that thing......it was HOTTTTTT!!!!! LOL see you guys on saturday.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charlie Mcarty_@Jun 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17797339
> *Its gone be clear in da 90's sat and sun
> *


Anyone selling umbrella hats this year? :happysad:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

All u guys comn from out of town be safe homies see u guys later


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*ITS TIME *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for the Big "I" :wave:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2010, 04:37 PM~17806727
> *No i heard theres a warm front coming in from the north of tulsa and it's gonna be in the 100+ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Cruise Saturday, bout 8pm


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ICEBLOCC, CHICO THE VAVOSO :h5:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 18 2010, 03:50 PM~17826059
> *ICEBLOCC, CHICO THE VAVOSO :h5:
> *


tag team back again, gather around lets begin!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 18 2010, 05:09 PM~17826244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE DAT!!!!!!!! THE HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

96 fuck that we ain't coming. :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we b cookn


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2010, 06:04 PM~17827174
> *96 fuck that we ain't coming. :biggrin:
> *


whut it dew?? :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

hey just booked a room at the hotel and they tell me that the rate is gonna be 89.00 plus tax what up with that!! can anyone help even used the colbert fam reunion and no luck thanks !!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 18 2010, 03:48 PM~17826043
> *Cruise Saturday, bout 8pm
> *


where?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Louisville is on the road..... See you guys in the morning


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

At the hotel...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Just passed thru Springfield mo :cheesy:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

on the road!! TRUESTYLE will be in the house!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

30 mins away blocc !


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 18 2010, 09:12 PM~17828899
> *hey just booked a room at the hotel and they tell me that the rate is gonna be 89.00 plus tax what up with that!! can anyone help even used the colbert fam reunion and no luck thanks !!!
> *


 I just talked to them the rooms are $55 918-6631000 hampton inn let me know if dur is a problem here.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 19 2010, 05:17 AM~17830743
> *30 mins away blocc !
> *


 :biggrin: .


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 18 2010, 09:34 PM~17829064
> *where?
> *


Leavn the hotel at 32nd at bout 8


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Bump it to the top for the B "I" G


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Somebody lookn for SHOELACES


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

She said come get her mayne :0


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 16 2010, 07:58 AM~17802708
> *THIS GUY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL WHATS UP BIG "I" MAN WE DIDNT GET ALL THE PATTERNS LAID, BUT ITS GOIN TOGETHER TODAY AND TONIGHT GONNA BE THERE.....*HAIL OR HIGH WATER*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

bout to head for the border


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 19 2010, 07:57 AM~17831169
> *Somebody lookn for SHOELACES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is too much for him lol


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 19 2010, 04:42 AM~17830607
> *Just passed thru Springfield mo :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 19 2010, 06:18 AM~17830744
> *I just talked to them the rooms are $55 918-6631000 hampton inn let me know if dur is a problem here.
> *


thanks here and relaxn thanks again!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bout to hit the pool


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Where is everyone at???


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 19 2010, 02:51 PM~17833365
> *Bout to hit the pool
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? Is dat you in da superman speedo?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 19 2010, 07:01 PM~17833798
> *wtf? Is dat you in da "captain save a ho" speedo?
> *


FIXED!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 19 2010, 02:47 PM~17833712
> *Where is everyone at???
> *


Socios is chilling at the Hampton inn :biggrin: At the pool


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Down4life in town
what up with this cruz


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

my son and i heading out 8am


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone going to Billy Rays for catfish


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 19 2010, 06:31 PM~17834287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


21st and mingo......... :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just checked in! cant believe we made it!!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17834601
> *just checked in! cant believe we made it!!!!
> *


where are you stayin at??
pm me your number.......


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 19 2010, 08:03 PM~17834706
> *where are you stayin at??
> pm me your number.......
> *


motel 6 on skelly. right by the highway....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just saw sum bad ass fireworks at the hotel


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 19 2010, 08:57 PM~17835103
> *just saw sum bad ass fireworks at the hotel
> *


your on the east side thats a gun fight your looking at!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 19 2010, 09:36 PM~17835379
> *your on the east side thats a gun fight your looking at!!
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

A few cell phone pics from tonight...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 19 2010, 09:36 PM~17835379
> *your on the east side thats a gun fight your looking at!!
> *


shiiiiiiit bro this is home away from home for me. 6th yr in arow stayin at this spot and never had any trouble


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

haha thats crazy i just spotted my homie and my bro in the background


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show was the shit


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Jun 20 2010, 07:31 PM~17840327
> *show was the shit
> *


any pics


----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

any videos of the hop?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

damn it was fucking hot out there :uh:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Good picnic and hot as always.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Sad I didn't make it. Hope all went well for everyone and be safe on your way home.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Had a good time wish i would have got the car running so i could have been in the hopp for the cash.But fuck it, got it working in the parking lot and killed that bumper over and over BIG M style.Big ups to the west coast for coming out.it was a good time.and of coarse the DREAMTEAM took highest of the day in Ron's monte with them badass Black magic pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HOT ASS PICNIC AS USUAL IT WAS A GOOD TIME EXEPT FOR SOME PUNKS TRYING TO GET ALL SWOLE BECAUSE THEIR CAR DIDN'T WORK "NO EXCUSES" FOR ACTING LIKE YOU GOT SAND IN YOUR PUSSY.

OTHER THAN THAT IS WAS ON POINT! THANKS TO THE BIG "I" FOR ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC, AND ALL THE MAJESTICS CHAPTERS THAT SHOWED UP. NORTH TEXAS, KANSAS CITY, AND LAS VEGAS WAS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2010, 12:16 AM~17842903
> *HOT ASS PICNIC AS USUAL IT WAS A GOOD TIME EXEPT FOR SOME PUNKS TRYING TO GET ALL SWOLE BECAUSE THEIR CAR DIDN'T WORK "NO EXCUSES" FOR ACTING LIKE YOU GOT SAND IN YOUR PUSSY.
> 
> OTHER THAN THAT IS WAS ON POINT! THANKS TO THE BIG "I" FOR ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC, AND ALL THE MAJESTICS CHAPTERS THAT SHOWED UP. NORTH TEXAS, KANSAS CITY, AND LAS VEGAS WAS IN THE HOUSE!
> *


 :wow: so wheres the pics for those of us that couldnt make it :happysad:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Thanks to the INDIVIDUALS for putting on this show for 12 years. Had a great time like always. Good to see everyone again and I will be back for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected][/b]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats fucked up, someone is on some real bullshit. 2 people that are helping out the lowrider movement, fuckin punks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 10:31 AM~17844199
> *ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected]*
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2010, 07:46 AM~17844290
> *thats fucked up, someone is on some real bullshit. 2 people that are helping out the lowrider movement, fuckin punks
> *




*Ya it is fucked up, we traveled real far now 2 years in a row not to mention ours and Rollin's support through out the years!! This very well may have been just some run of the mill thieves but there were 8 trucks half were unlocked!! So I feel we were targeted!! SUCKS!! lol This theft has even affected people who weren't there not to mention the MEMORIES they stole i.e. cameras, video footage!! *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:31 AM~17844199
> *ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected]*
> [/b]


 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

where they steal from from the hotel?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:31 AM~17844199
> *ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected]*
> [/b]




sux!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2010, 08:01 AM~17844371
> *where they steal from from the hotel?
> *




Yep they woke up to it this morning!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:57 AM~17844345
> *Ya it is fucked up, we traveled real far now 2 years in a row not to mention ours and Rollin's support through out the years!! This very well may have been just some run of the mill thieves but there were 8 trucks half were unlocked!! So I feel we were targeted!! SUCKS!! lol This theft has even affected people who weren't there not to mention the MEMORIES they stole i.e. cameras, video footage!!
> *


i dont think its random, i think its someone who knows what they were doing


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2010, 08:10 AM~17844424
> *i dont think its random, i think its someone who knows what they were doing
> *



Jimmy I agree!! I just knew someone would twist my words so I wanted to cover my basis!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 AM~17844401
> *sux!!!!!!
> *


 :drama: LET IT BEGIN!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17844507
> *:drama: LET IT BEGIN!
> *



Let what begin??? lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2010, 10:10 AM~17844424
> *i dont think its random, i think its someone who knows what they were doing
> *


well she did say they took Roll'ns shoes :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

"targeted" "not random"

:dunno:

I don't get it...


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

*People come from far and wide when it comes to a show, let alone a DAMN good show/picnic, so technically these fools could be anywhere in US by now!! Truely the footage from the last 2 shows are our biggest loss, insurance can't get that back!!


We are just trying to get the word out!! *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 11:27 AM~17844526
> *Let what begin??? lol
> *


like i said... :|


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> "targeted" "not random"
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

who going to post up some pics. of the picnic??


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

*Stickz I kinda what your saying now!! *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC+Jun 21 2010, 11:50 AM~17844696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since we're in Oklahoma should we jump on our horses and go :guns: the thieves down and capture the booty maybe save the day.... :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

*Well this is a public form, we are part of the lowrider community as you all are, we are asking for your support as you all have thats all!!!! 


Update: all of Black Magic shirts & hats were stollen so if you see anyone with a shit load of dark blue and with white writing shirts let us know!!! *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Who leaves there trucks unlocked and in a different city??? :|


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 09:21 AM~17844910
> *Who leaves there trucks unlocked and in a different city???  :|
> *




*NOT US!! OUR TRUCK HAD THE BACK WINDOW BROKE OUT!! *


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Jun 21 2010, 12:24 PM~17844933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

That always been my biggest fear about out of town shows, Royalty's truck got robbed in Louisville last year, during the actually show, truck was back at the hotel. Insurance is good, but if something happen to my car I would be crushed, can't get all the time and effort back.

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 09:29 AM~17844968
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:dunno: DON'T KNOW WHY THEY DIDN'T LOCK THERE CARS, THEY BROKE OUT OUR WINDOW!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jun 21 2010, 09:34 AM~17845007
> *That always been my biggest fear about out of town shows, Royalty's truck got robbed in Louisville last year,  during the actually show, truck was back at the hotel.  Insurance is good, but if something happen to my car I would be crushed, can't get all the time and effort back.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss
> *



We appreciate your support, the worst part is the stuff insurance doesn't cover like the video footage and memory cards!! My car was stolen during the Las Vegas Supershow back in 03 and thats in my own backyard!! It really BLOWS especially when your not in our own town!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2010, 09:34 AM~17844574
> *"targeted" "not random"
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


Becuase of some of the item Spanky??? Shit that has no meaning like a Dream team hat??? Stupid motherfucker left 1000.00 in cash and my pistol..Instead they got a 4 year old Alpine tv deck 50 black magic tee shirts ,shit load of our DVD for the road trip. Then bust into Rollin's truck with a stock stereo and take a black case?????? 

So with this being said I feel too it wasn't about a stereo....So know 2 shows with some great footage and killer hops is lost....Now it will just be for the people that were there and no one else will get to enjoy it.!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:37 AM~17844597
> *like i said... :|
> *


People need not to get this shit twisted and make it a bash fest or bullshit of that sort.....I personally had a great time this whole week-end, some really down ass riders and what video was takin from Rolln was truely a documentary of the life and times with 10 cars on the road !!!!!!! side scenes and behind the scenes....I am upset becuase some of this footage has deeply personal footage from Roswell that can never be recaptured....So in memory of CHRIS from Roswell ,we had a get time and to the Individuals boys for a killer ass picnic...I diffently will make this trip again...


So If, any ones hears of something ,please contact us, we just want to get this unreplacable video footage back....Cus it shows Rolln chippin HAHAHHA


Ron,BMH ...Thanks everyone


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 21 2010, 11:42 AM~17845090
> *Becuase of some of the item Spanky??? Shit that has no meaning like a Dream team hat??? Stupid motherfucker left 1000.00 in cash and my pistol..Instead they got a 4 year old Alpine tv deck 50 black magic tee shirts ,shit load of our DVD for the road trip. Then bust into Rollin's truck with a stock stereo and take a black case??????
> 
> So with this being said I feel too it wasn't about a stereo....So know 2 shows with some great footage and killer hops is lost....Now it will just be for the people that were there and no one else will get to enjoy it.!!!!!!
> ...



dont worry i have that footage


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 21 2010, 10:42 AM~17845090
> *Becuase of some of the item Spanky??? Shit that has no meaning like a Dream team hat??? Stupid motherfucker left 1000.00 in cash and my pistol..Instead they got a 4 year old Alpine tv deck 50 black magic tee shirts ,shit load of our DVD for the road trip. Then bust into Rollin's truck with a stock stereo and take a black case??????
> 
> So with this being said I feel too it wasn't about a stereo....So know 2 shows with some great footage and killer hops is lost....Now it will just be for the people that were there and no one else will get to enjoy it.!!!!!!
> ...



maybe the idiots will post the videos of the footage on youtube... .


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 21 2010, 09:42 AM~17845090
> *Becuase of some of the item Spanky??? Shit that has no meaning like a Dream team hat??? Stupid motherfucker left 1000.00 in cash and my pistol..Instead they got a 4 year old Alpine tv deck 50 black magic tee shirts ,shit load of our DVD for the road trip. Then bust into Rollin's truck with a stock stereo and take a black case??????
> 
> So with this being said I feel too it wasn't about a stereo....So know 2 shows with some great footage and killer hops is lost....Now it will just be for the people that were there and no one else will get to enjoy it.!!!!!!
> ...



AMEN BROTHER!!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wow that really sucks :uh:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:31 AM~17844199
> *ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected]*
> [/b]


THATS SOME COWARD SHIT....DAM KEEP US INFORMED


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:31 AM~17844199
> *ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED CALL 702-222-2112 OR EMAIL [email protected]*
> [/b]


DAMN THAT SUCK BIG TIME DID U GUYS ASK THE HOTEL IF THEY HAD ANY SERVALIANCE CAMRAS MAY B SEE WHAT KIND OF CARS LOOK SUSPICIOUSE :angry: :angry:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 21 2010, 09:50 AM~17844696
> *who going to post up some pics. of the picnic??
> *


HERES 1 VIDEO THAT MY LIL NEPHEW TOOK WHEN HE WAS INSIDE THE PIT. IM DOWN LOADING MORE OF THE HOPS HE WAS FORTUNATE TO RECORD....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jun 21 2010, 02:57 PM~17846167
> *HERES 1 VIDEO THAT MY LIL NEPHEW TOOK WHEN HE WAS INSIDE THE PIT. IM DOWN LOADING MORE OF THE HOPS HE WAS FORTUNATE TO RECORD....
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sup with the 8ft ladder :wow:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 01:05 PM~17846223
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup with the 8ft ladder  :wow:
> *


I DONT KNOW I THINK WE DIDNT HAVE A RULER BUT DONT TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 21 2010, 11:42 AM~17845090
> *Becuase of some of the item Spanky??? Shit that has no meaning like a Dream team hat??? Stupid motherfucker left 1000.00 in cash and my pistol..Instead they got a 4 year old Alpine tv deck 50 black magic tee shirts ,shit load of our DVD for the road trip. Then bust into Rollin's truck with a stock stereo and take a black case??????
> 
> So with this being said I feel too it wasn't about a stereo....So know 2 shows with some great footage and killer hops is lost....Now it will just be for the people that were there and no one else will get to enjoy it.!!!!!!
> ...


Hey Ron I hate this happened...what I didn't understand was the "targeted" and "not random" words being used...I can't imagine one of "us" (lowriders) doing it...and that's how I took it...figuring there was some info or situation I wasn't aware of that others may have been...ya dig? Just like any other city, Tulsa has it's fair share of hard heads and people who want something for nothing...this is the first time I've heard this happen when someone has come to our picnic and it's fucked up...I doubt we'll hear anything about it but if we do we'll make sure it's handled...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 02:05 PM~17846223
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup with the 8ft ladder  :wow:
> *


There was some miscommunication with was supposed to bring the sticks...and there were some delays with the start of the hop...combine that with some crazy heat, it was decided to get ghetto fabulous and work with what we could get so we could get going!!.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Do what ya gotta do!!


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2010, 01:12 PM~17846276
> *There was some miscommunication with was supposed to bring the sticks...and there were some delays with the start of the hop...combine that with some crazy heat, it was decided to get ghetto fabulous and work with what we could get so we could get going!!.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 02:05 PM~17846223
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup with the 8ft ladder  :wow:
> *


 so we had to do what we had to do :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2010, 02:09 PM~17846246
> *Hey Ron I hate this happened...what I didn't understand was the "targeted" and "not random" words being used...I can't imagine one of "us" (lowriders) doing it...and that's how I took it...figuring there was some info or situation I wasn't aware of that others may have been...ya dig? Just like any other city, Tulsa has it's fair share of hard heads and people who want something for nothing...this is the first time I've heard this happen when someone has come to our picnic and it's fucked up...I doubt we'll hear anything about it but if we do we'll make sure it's handled...
> *


x2... everybody will be on the look out im sure. I know you have that sick feeling in your stomach at first, then it turns to anger and you just wanna choke the shit outta someone. And it makes for a loooong drive home. Hopefully insurance covers some of it, but like it was said before, the video footage cant be replaced.  I hope the hotel security cameras can provide something. Im sure whoever it was would have a little street justice coming their way. :twak:

Im going to just throw this out there because its the very first thing that popped into my head when i read this. And not to be specfic because anyone around Ron's trailer during the hop would know, (and anyone who wasnt it doesnt concern them anyways).... but do you think that could have pissed some people off and they decided this would be a way to get back at him??? I was standing in the bed of my friends black Ford dually which was parked about 15 ft to the back and side from Rons trailer and saw some of the looks and mumbling as they were moving... true it was kinda harsh the way it was said, but its fucking true! Im not saying anything, im just sayin... its one possible angle to look at.

Have a safe trip back home and hopefully something turns up soon.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2010, 02:12 PM~17846276
> *There was some miscommunication with was supposed to bring the sticks...and there were some delays with the start of the hop...combine that with some crazy heat, it was decided to get ghetto fabulous and work with what we could get so we could get going!!.
> *


Too bad Slimonthebumperrrrrrrr wasnt there, we could have used him as the measuring stick. :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 21 2010, 02:34 PM~17846419
> *Too bad Slimonthebumperrrrrrrr wasnt there, we could have used him as the measuring stick.  :cheesy:
> *


they were calling for him from the pit but someone finally told chico he wasnt here


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

THE BIG I 4RM AZ


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

STEVIE D CUTLASS


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

U GUYS WANT MORE VIDEOS????? :biggrin: IF SO ASK IF NOT I WONT POST NONE NO MORE   :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

here's the pics i got it was a great show. :biggrin:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 12:07 PM~17844404
> *Yep they woke up to it this morning!!
> *



damn......which hotel you guys stay at so i dont stay there ever....we have been at the hampton inn off memorial and love it there........


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 21 2010, 12:50 PM~17844696
> *who going to post up some pics. of the picnic??
> *


thanks for the good time out there blocc.....it was good seeing you guys again.....your hospitality was greatly appreciated....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 21 2010, 09:57 PM~17849966
> *damn......which hotel you guys stay at so i dont stay there ever....we have been at the hampton inn off memorial and love it there........
> *


It happened there. Hampton inn on 31st and memorial. Assuming between 4 and 6 am.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The big I threw on a damn good picnic just as they do every year. And the weather was nowhere near as hot the past few years. It was a great turnout


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 21 2010, 11:01 PM~17850009
> *It happened there. Hampton inn on 31st and memorial. Assuming between 4 and 6 am.
> *



daaaaaaaaaamn......that sucks......gonna make sure we dont leave anything worth a shit in a car.......thanks for the heads up.....


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that crossed state lines to support the Individuals, we hope that you had a great time and a safe trip home. there had to be a least 12 to 15 thousand in attendance. WE COULDN"T DO IT WITHOUT YOU.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 21 2010, 06:03 PM~17848743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS 63, LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its officially "crackin" up in here tonight....

22 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: TWEEDY, PHAT-SO, KC Rider, spider97, Individualsms, big pimpin, A&mCustoms, 1ofakindpaint, King Cutty, Lac-of-Respect, frm80, SPOOON, K woadie C, ct1458, Mideast, Big I Hou Tex, MONTE RIDER, elpayaso, chumain805, southside groovin


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 21 2010, 08:33 PM~17850482
> *Its officially "crackin" up in here tonight....
> 
> 22 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17848743
> *here's the pics i got it was a great show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS STL HAD A GOOD TIME BUT IT TOOK LONG TIME TO GET OUT THAT PARK :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just got home,had a blast,and i hope someone turns in that footage because my shit was killing the pavement,and i want to see it.Sorry roll'n and ron had that bullshit happen to them,we stayed right there also and was out untill at least 2:30 and didn't see anything.With all the shirts and dvds they took, i think the ******* will show up sooner or later.have a safe trip home ron and the az homies.Thanks for coming out always a good time.Thanks agian to the BIG I from tulsa for a good time,like always.


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

I JUST TO CLEAR OUR NAMES OUT THERE WE ARE BEING BLAME FOR SOMTHING WE DIDNT DO LOWLIFE AND CHRIS AND MAX


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Man that sucks about what happened to BMH and Rolln. Hope they find out who did it eventually. I'm sure they already have there suspicions.. Shoulda stayed on Memorial again, on the safe side of town!

But it was a good time. Some NICE cars, and the hop wasnt bad either!





> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17848743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I glanced over just in time to see that car gettin up. :0  Man that was nice!


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

GREAT SHOW


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

OK


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FOOTAGE ON ROLLN :biggrin: HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17851705
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FOOTAGE ON ROLLN :biggrin: HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> *


 :0


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Had a great time, thanks Individuals CC! 

Also BIG props to Walt and his trey... been in the game for some years and still cleanest in the park, puttin it on its bumper too!


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

Had a blast at the show!! For sure going back next year.


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

Had a blast at the show!! For sure going back next year.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Jun 22 2010, 09:18 AM~17854481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whens that hop in dallas that you was telling me about?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Jun 22 2010, 09:18 AM~17854481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats when rollin broke my leaf spring :0


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

Damnit rolln :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 22 2010, 11:37 AM~17855099
> *thats when rollin broke my leaf spring :0
> *


I'm goin to get Roll'n a new shirt that says "Let me Break it!" :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Definitely a great picnic. I missed seeing all kinds of people that were there. :angry: Thanks to the Individuals for throwing another great event. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17856664
> *Definitely a great picnic.  I missed seeing all kinds of people that were there.  :angry:  Thanks to the Individuals for throwing another great event.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 22 2010, 04:51 PM~17856664
> *Definitely a great picnic.  I missed seeing all kinds of people that were there.  :angry:  Thanks to the Individuals for throwing another great event.  :thumbsup:
> *



it was good kickin it again......hope you guys made it back safe.....


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

had a blast will b back next year


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope I can make it next year to had to work can't wait to see the vidoe also! Look like HollyHood put it down big time wish I could of been there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

No one had video of after the hop,in the parking lot?The nose ups or the gass hopps?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17856403
> *I'm goin to get Roll'n a new shirt that says "Let me Break it!"  :biggrin:
> *


pretty sure he folded the truck too :biggrin:


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

Hell yea I'm with fabian someone has to have footage of that that was the best part


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 05:43 PM~17858642
> *No one had video of after the hop,in the parking lot?The nose ups or the gass hopps?
> *


I got footage but dont know how to post I got the gas hops the nose up with you and the pink cut and most of the other hops need info on how to download this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Jun 22 2010, 05:37 PM~17859131
> *Hell yea I'm with fabian someone has to have footage of that that was the best part
> *


i got this hold up :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 04:43 PM~17858642
> *No one had video of after the hop,in the parking lot?The nose ups or the gass hopps?
> *


HERE U GO :thumbsup:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

RONS MONTE 4RM BLACK MAGIC


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Jun 23 2010, 12:37 AM~17859131
> *Hell yea I'm with fabian someone has to have footage of that that was the best part
> *


I know it was for me,i knew they was higher but it was fun anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## babygangstaZ (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 22 2010, 06:14 PM~17858963
> *pretty sure he folded the truck too :biggrin:
> *


Exactly my point lol.. Ron and I were lookin at the truck when we got back. Not too bad, but definately some scars! LOL


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Alright i finally made it home! hey thanks everyone for the replies! I want to say Thank you to the individuals c.c for all there support this weekend in both good and bad! they showed me and the family a real good time! then Monday when everything was taken they went above and beyond by putting out what happen on the local radio station and putting up big efforts to get the footage back! THANK YOU BIG I! I also want to thank the family for coming out and doing this outstanding road trip that we did this weekend 3500+ miles in 2 days is crazy! sorry this happen and the footage was stolen but there is a possibility that we will get that footage back! Also i want to clear it up about max's customs they were not involved in this incident they are putting up a big effort as well to try and get the footage back! the camera and dvd are replaceable please if anyone has any info or knows who did it please let them know i will pay for the return of my tapes! Thank you again for everything
*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 22 2010, 05:14 PM~17858963
> *pretty sure he folded the truck too :biggrin:
> *


plus he broke the frame on the radical im glad he didnt hit my car lol 

gotta give the INDIVIDUALS props for throwing a bad ass show again and making us out of towners welcome ,i had a blast even tho you beat me every hop :biggrin: ima get ya next time homie lol just hope rollin manages to get his footage back


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 21 2010, 06:04 PM~17848754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: check me out with the gangsta lean on the switch lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chumain805+Jun 21 2010, 01:58 PM~17846575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man we was close with these 2 larry got me by a couple of inches but dam i had fun good vids dude


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17863551
> *plus he broke the frame on the radical im glad he didnt hit my car lol
> 
> gotta give the INDIVIDUALS props for throwing a bad ass show again and making us out of towners welcome ,i had a blast even tho you beat me every hop  :biggrin: ima get ya next time homie lol just hope rollin manages to get his footage back
> *


damn hes outa control wit this breaking car shit :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2010, 01:25 AM~17863580
> *man we was close with these 2 larry got me by a couple of inches but dam i had fun good vids dude
> *


yes sir but inthe end black majic just about took it all  cool seeing you guys team black majic smashing


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

ghetto hop stick :rofl:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Jun 23 2010, 10:35 AM~17865214
> *NICE PICS HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jun 23 2010, 07:15 AM~17864412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 07:44 PM~17861168
> *I know it was for me,i knew they was higher but it was fun anyway. :biggrin:
> *


Ya it was fun came from out of town nobody else to hop thank Fabian good hop


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2010, 07:43 PM~17858642
> *No one had video of after the hop,in the parking lot?The nose ups or the gass hopps?
> *


U KNOW U WAS ON DA BUMPER. ANYWAY...


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jun 22 2010, 10:55 PM~17860502
> *HERE U GO  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jun 23 2010, 10:09 AM~17864361
> *
> *


MAN... I HIT MY HEAD IN ROOF IN DA CUTTLASS.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17868278
> *Ya it was fun came from out of town nobody else to hop thank Fabian good hop
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jun 23 2010, 10:03 PM~17871574
> *WUZ UP HOMIE?
> *


What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Jun 23 2010, 07:15 AM~17864405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2010, 12:35 AM~17871832
> *What up homie  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING.... WHAT GOING IN KANSAS GT?


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

MANI WISH SUMONE HADE THE PIC WHEN WE GAS HOP AT THE HOTEL MAN THAT SHIT WAS FUN ASS HELL,BIG UP TO THE HOMIE CUTLASS.HOPPER GOOD LOOKING HOMIE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 23 2010, 10:34 PM~17868278
> *Ya it was fun came from out of town nobody else to hop thank Fabian good hop
> *


man i just saw the pics i think i got you. :biggrin: LOL just playing but i would have beat will. :0 :biggrin: Will be out there sometime bro then i want rematch.  In a different car. :biggrin: glad you guys came out ,it was fun.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 22 2010, 10:16 PM~17862510
> *Alright i finally made it home! hey thanks everyone for the replies! I want to say Thank you to the individuals c.c for all there support this weekend in both good and bad! they showed me and the family a real good time! then Monday when everything was taken they went above and beyond by putting out what happen on the local radio station and putting up big efforts to get the footage back! THANK YOU BIG I! I also want to thank the family for coming out and doing this outstanding road trip that we did this weekend 3500+ miles in 2 days is crazy! sorry this happen and the footage was stolen but there is a possibility that we will get that footage back! Also i want to clear it up about max's customs they were not involved in this incident they are putting up a big effort as well to try and get the footage back! the camera and dvd are replaceable please if anyone has any info or knows who did it please let them know i will pay for the return of my tapes! Thank you again for everything
> 
> *


DUDE THAT SUCKS, I HOPE YOU GET THE FOOTAGE BACK


----------



## snake-d (Aug 14, 2007)

damn looks like a good one sorry i even missed it hope to be there next year


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 23 2010, 06:23 AM~17863987
> *damn hes outa control  wit this breaking car shit  :biggrin:
> *


her burnt some motors up over the weekend too :burn:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17863551
> *Man! you guys should stop this stuff asap before someone starts believing you! stop it already! I had all those cars on the bumper hard! and you that! that's like me posting up way wrong inches! :biggrin:*


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 26 2010, 06:58 AM~17891875
> *Man! you guys should stop this stuff asap before someone starts believing you! stop it already! I had all those cars on the bumper hard!  and you that! that's like me posting up way wrong inches! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir you did have most on the bumper smashing ,and mine two on the front bumper bottoming out :roflmao: just fucking wit you let me know about aug first homie


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you guys can make it!!!

For more info visit <a href=\'http://www.chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>ChicagoSuperShow.com*</a>

Or call 219-942-1752

Luis Ruiz
Cholow*


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

o.k, Sorry if I am late with the pic's peeps :run:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:uh: and this is all I got from the show 





















Well,I did not see one damn blazer out there.



So I'll be out there 2011 with this :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Better late than never, lol. :h5:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 9 2010, 07:28 AM~19023905
> *
> *


EL QUE TIENE SILVERLEAFING? IT LOOKS FIRME!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 9 2010, 01:23 PM~19026222
> *EL QUE TIENE SILVERLEAFING? IT LOOKS FIRME!
> *


Thanks homie . Got long way to go .


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 9 2010, 01:26 PM~19026245
> *Thanks homie . Got long way to go .
> *


SO WAS THAT YOU WEARING THE BIG SOMBRERO??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 9 2010, 12:31 AM~19022922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILLEGAL TOYS IN THE HOUSE can't wait for the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Has a date been set for this picnic in 2011?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19716980
> *Has a date been set for this picnic  in 2011?
> *



X2.. May try and make this one this year..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19716980
> *Has a date been set for this picnic  in 2011?
> *


Its the Sunday after Father's Day. June 26


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 28 2011, 09:26 AM~19721006
> *Its the Sunday after Father's Day. June 26
> *


Its on my calender then! Im there!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 28 2011, 09:26 AM~19721006
> *Its the Sunday after Father's Day. June 26
> *


is this confirmed?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: 405 pride will b ready it was bad as last year.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top :biggrin:


----------

